# Umm... hi



## astronaut (Apr 17, 2008)

So I just got a new camera today and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was testing it out and took pictures of my collection. I only have a 32 MB memory card though and my 4gb memory card won't get here until a week or two. 

It was so fun taking these pictures since my last camera is a Canon S500, about 5,6 years old. I was taking pictures with this Canon SD870 IS without flash, with one hand, quickly snapping pictures (hence not really taking the stuff out of trays unless the stuff is stacked on top of each other), and the images turned out so clear! Image Stabilization is awesome! My old camera always came out blurry without flash. I would try to use two hands and be as steady as I could be but a lot of them would still come out shaky! What a drastic difference! I got it for a grand total of $220 on amazon. No tax, free shipping, brand new, and I signed up for the amazon visa which gave me $30 off. On top of that I'll probably get about $60 for my old camera from Adorama. 

Anyway, ON TO THE PICTURES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stopped once the 32 MB card was full. Will update... later. 

Work Station:





Foundations, concealers, powder





Lipsticks, liners, balms





Lipglosses





MAC Palettes (with some depotted UD)









Blushes, BP, Highlighters, MSF, Bronzers





Backups (sweet sienna x2, your ladyship, stila smudgepot x2, emote), Stila, Ben Nye, MUFE, Too Faced, Newer UD shadows I have yet to depot





Liners, Mascaras, lashes





Mineral Shadows, samples, Aromaleigh, Everyday Minerals, Jesse's Girl





Shu Uemura curler, curler pads, Primer, eye makeup remover backups, mascara sample backups





Brushes


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

you have a really nice collection!


----------



## frocher (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 17, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooooh! So pretty and organised. I'm going to take a leaf out of your book.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## sincola (Apr 17, 2008)

You have such a lovely collection, and I love your pink drawers, so cute!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 18, 2008)

Great collection!  I wish I would have bought backups of Sweet Sienna and Your Ladyship!  Even though I know I would never even use up half a jar! lol   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kalico (Apr 18, 2008)

Cute collection.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

It all looks so lovely!


----------



## n_c (Apr 18, 2008)

You've got a great collection. I have one question, what type of material is that in your brush holders?


----------



## astronaut (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You've got a great collection. I have one question, what type of material is that in your brush holders?_

 
They are vase fillers from Michaels. It was Enkore's idea!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2008)

Great idea with the brushes!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy crap I'm thinking about getting that EXACT camera! Great minds like alike! It sounds like you like it and a good buy, yes? And you have a great collection!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Holy crap I'm thinking about getting that EXACT camera! Great minds like alike! It sounds like you like it and a good buy, yes? And you have a great collection!_

 
I love it so far! I actually bought the Canon S5 IS from Amazon and played with it for a little bit. I ended up not liking it so I returned it and got this.


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

very nice collection, i like it


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 20, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang girl! Awesome stash!


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooooh!
I LOVE the way you have your brushes in the glasses, that's a clever idea!


----------



## KellyBean (May 10, 2008)

Great collection!

Where are the pink drawers from? They're adorable!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 3, 2008)

Great collection! i'm going to steal your idea for the brushes pots, i love the crystals, my brushes never stay like that in my pots.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2008)

Great collection!

I am also going to copy that idea for the brush holders... Thank you!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Jun 8, 2008)

love your brush holder hun


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

i love your collection.. and thosse pink drawers!


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I see smudge pots! =) LOVE THEM!


----------

